# LISTE IST DA!



## Valeriah (28. August 2008)

www.war-europe.com/preorderthegame

unten ist ne liste

hoffe geholfen zu haben (heute früh war diese seite defintiv noch nicht online)


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Oder kurz:
Nur EA Store hat garantierten Zugang zur OB.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Oder ich seh da keine Liste^^


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Oder kurz:
> Nur EA Store hat garantierten Zugang zur OB.



WUHU ICH BIN IN DER BETA!!!!^^


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

bei mir ploppt bloß die standertseite von WAR auf ohne irgendetwas neues


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> bei mir ploppt bloß die standertseite von WAR auf ohne irgendetwas neues



bei mir auch


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

hmm bei mir auch Oo... em LariNoar von wo hast die info?


----------



## Valeriah (28. August 2008)

habt ihr auc hschön das www davor geschrieben? das ist wichtig sonst geht nicht alles :-)

warhammer-online vorbestellerpage


ach ja ich kauf über weltbild... da steht bei erscheinungsdatum : 08.09.2008 10 tage früher wuhuuu goil, die sind der vertreiberfirma vorraus *g*


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Geht auf die Standartseite, und tragt dann den Link Manuell in die Adresszeile ein, das hat bei mir geholfen. Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, screenshote ich euch die Seite ab, und poste die Bilder.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

das war bestimmt nur ne veraschung vom TE. Hat aber super geklappt -.-

Edit: Doch keine verarschung^^


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Geht auf die Standartseite, und tragt dann den Link Manuell in die Adresszeile ein, das hat bei mir geholfen. Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, screenshote ich euch die Seite ab, und poste die Bilder.



Joa bei mir gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist ein genie ( oder wie man das schreibt...^^) 

Und noch mal. WUHU ICH BIN IN DER OPEN BETA.^^


----------



## Gortek (28. August 2008)

Nur EA Store gibt den LIMITIERTEN OB Zugang zur SE PO, selbst da ist man also nicht sicher......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Häte ich ja nicht seit dem ersten Tag die CE PO zuhause, würde ich mich vielleicht aufregen.......aber so....pffffffffff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst uns endlich auf die Server! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## kOchi... (28. August 2008)

Bei mir is da zwar ne "art" lsite steht aber nix drin

Screenshot wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Kommt sofort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Nur EA Store gibt den LIMITIERTEN OB Zugang zur SE PO, selbst da ist man also nicht sicher.........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das ich bei EA store glaub früh genug bestellt hab um einen abzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen...wo hast du limitiert gelesen? da steht doch selber garantierter zugang über die Premium händler


----------



## Targuss (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> das war bestimmt nur ne veraschung vom TE. Hat aber super geklappt -.-
> 
> Edit: Doch keine verarschung^^



Toller Beitrag ^^

Trage das mal ein miene FAQ rein, auch wenns bei mir atm noch nchte klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: bin schon seit 6 Monaten in der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Bei mir klappts trotz manuellem versuch nicht^^ Entweder hab ich nen schwarzen Tag oder GOA hasst mich weil ich vorhin was negatives über die gesagt hab.

Edit: Aber zum Glück gibts ja Sorzzara^^


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wlath (28. August 2008)

hi zusammen,

habe es mit manuell eintippen versucht, geht nicht...

was steht denn in der liste ??????

edit: Sorzzara war schneller ;-)


----------



## Fostéx (28. August 2008)

versuchs mal hiermit


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Oder kurz:
> Nur EA Store hat garantierten Zugang zur OB.




Falsch ! 

Bestimmte Händler bieten Warhammer mit GARANTIERTEM Zugang zur Open Beta. z.B Okay Soft


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts trotz manuellem versuch nicht^^ Entweder hab ich nen schwarzen Tag oder GOA hasst mich weil ich vorhin was negatives über die gesagt hab.




sie hassen alle mach dir also nix draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Wlath schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> habe es mit manuell eintippen versucht, geht nicht...
> 
> was steht denn in der liste ??????



Siehe obigen Screenie ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Ah ok hab das mit dem Limitiert gelesen. Aber im moment sind die open beta zugänge noch da ich hab schon vor ner weile bestellt dh ist alles tuti =P


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ah ok hab das mit dem Limitiert gelesen. Aber im moment sind die open beta zugänge noch da ich hab schon vor ner weile bestellt dh ist alles tuti =P



Weiß irgendjemand wann man anfangen kann zu laden ?


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Da bei Amazon noch nix von SE-PO zu sehenn ist werd ich meine SE da abbestellen und bei Okaysoft bestellen. Open Beta hin oder her, ich will trotzdem ne SE. Wenn Amazon das nicht auf die reihe bekommt ham se Pech gehabt!


----------



## Valeriah (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Falsch !
> 
> Bestimmte Händler bieten Warhammer mit GARANTIERTEM Zugang zur Open Beta. z.B Okay Soft



davon lese ich aber nichts, lese nur das okay soft die pre order verkauft mit 3 tage vorher anfangen... von open beta steht da nix...


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Naja dann bin ich halt nicht in der Beta, ich will lieber ne Schachtel haben ^^


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

bei mir gehts nicht -.-

weder mti eintippen noch mit adresse kopieren 

HILFE BITTE

ich glaube ich bin der einzigste dödel der es nich hinkiregt XD  oh man schon peinlich^^


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Wisst ihr ob Amazon rechtzeitig zum früheren Start liefert?


----------



## Gramir (28. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> bei mir gehts nicht -.-
> 
> weder mti eintippen noch mit adresse kopieren
> 
> HILFE BITTE



Keine Panik, tief durchatmen und geduld zeigen. Die Seite ist einfach überlastet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fostéx (28. August 2008)

Nein liefert Amazon nicht, musst den Client runterladen.


----------



## Tixu (28. August 2008)

> bei mir gehts nicht -.-
> 
> weder mti eintippen noch mit adresse kopieren
> 
> HILFE BITTE



Welchen i-net explorer benutzt du? bei mir ging es mit dem firefox explorer nicht aber mit dem standart von windows.


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

ja bentuze den firefox 3^^


----------



## Gramir (28. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob Amazon rechtzeitig zum früheren Start liefert?



Das weiss keiner, aber der Open Beta Client ist mit dem Release evt identisch, so das vielleicht etwas gepatcht werden muss und dann gehts los. Du hast ja schon deine Keys. Einer für die Open Beta, der eine zum Früheinstieg und der letzte für die Items.


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

ne mit dem normalen explorer kommt das gleiche


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

@ Dayanus: Mhm. Jetzt lesen wir die offizielle Liste mit Händlern nochmal, schauen was da von Premium gefaselt wird, und wundern uns, warum es nur beim EA Store beisteht. Dann darfst du dich selber oben auch mal korrigieren.


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Oder kurz:
> Nur EA Store hat garantierten Zugang zur OB.



Super freu, endlich ist es offiziell und ich bin in der Open Beta....yipeee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

und wie läuft das mit dem ea store kann man da gleich irgentwas downloaden oder so oder bekommt man nur ne mail usw usw ( bin a bischen verwirrt ) weil ich würd gern ich die open beta ( da kann ich noch in den ferien spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

PS: juhu ich bin in der open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und wie läuft das mit dem ea store kann man da gleich irgentwas downloaden oder so oder bekommt man nur ne mail usw usw ( bin a bischen verwirrt ) weil ich würd gern ich die open beta ( da kann ich noch in den ferien spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du must warten bis du die keys kriegst das ist so anfang september ab dann kannst du auch downloaden


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

bei mir ändert sich die adresse immer auf  http://www.war-europe.com/#/edition/?name=standard    -.- egal ob tippen oder kopieren egal ob firefox oder win explorer


----------



## Wlath (28. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> bei mir ändert sich die adresse immer auf  http://www.war-europe.com/#/edition/?name=standard    -.- egal ob tippen oder kopieren egal ob firefox oder win explorer



bei mir auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Ist ja auch die richtige


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und wie läuft das mit dem ea store kann man da gleich irgentwas downloaden oder so oder bekommt man nur ne mail usw usw ( bin a bischen verwirrt ) weil ich würd gern ich die open beta ( da kann ich noch in den ferien spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bekommst per eMail dann bescheid wenn du runterladen kannst, bzw. muss man den EA-Downloader installieren und sobald es freigeschalltet wird, kann man dann saugen. 



> *VORBESTELLTE ARTIKEL*
> 
> Produktname: Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ (Pre-Ordered)
> pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008
> ...


----------



## JimJam (28. August 2008)

Also gibts dieses Premium Paket jetzt nur bei EA zum Download, was mir komisch vorkommt, weil die ein Bild von der Box dabeigelegt haben. Naja vielleicht kann mir jemand mal einen Link geben, wo es diese Premium Box noch gibt, ausser bei EA zum Download.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## Tixu (28. August 2008)

Komisch bei mir gehts wenn ich den win explorer nehme. Mit dem firefox gehts bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Das weiss keiner, aber der Open Beta Client ist mit dem Release evt identisch, so das vielleicht etwas gepatcht werden muss und dann gehts los. Du hast ja schon deine Keys. Einer für die Open Beta, der eine zum Früheinstieg und der letzte für die Items.


ne ich hab gar nichts davon, aber ich hab jetzt bei Amazon bestellt. Ich hatte mich ja vorher nie zu irgendwas angemeldet usw. Ist mir eigentlich wurscht ob in der OB bin hauptsache ich bin im Headstart dabei, und der ist auch bei Amazon gewährleistet, da sie einem eine Mail mit dem Key vor dem Start schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Hmm bis jetzt hab ich die SE PO nur bei Vitrex zum verkauf gesehen. Bei anderen Online Händlern die in der Liste sind hab ich sie nicht gesehen. Seltsam...


----------



## KingBrad (28. August 2008)

Huhu hab mal ne Frage wenn ich bei EA kaufe kann ich es mir ja runterladen bekomm ich da aber zum Erscheinungstermin das Spiel als DVD nochmal mit handbuch oder nur zum Donwload und der Key?

Danke im vorraus für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hmm bis jetzt hab ich die SE PO nur bei Vitrex zum verkauf gesehen. Bei anderen Online Händlern die in der Liste sind hab ich sie nicht gesehen. Seltsam...



http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Age-...0080&sr=8-1


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Age-...0080&sr=8-1



Danke! Werd gleich mal die SE PO dazubestellen^^


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Danke! Werd gleich mal die SE PO dazubestellen^^


Kein Problem, hab ich auch grade getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (28. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu hab mal ne Frage wenn ich bei EA kaufe kann ich es mir ja runterladen bekomm ich da aber zum Erscheinungstermin das Spiel als DVD nochmal mit handbuch oder nur zum Donwload und der Key?



So weit ich weiß kannst du das spiel nur downloaden. Entweder 6 Monate lang so oft du möchtest oder wenn du noch zusätzlich 3,99€ für den erweiterten Download ausgibst 2 Jahre lang so oft du möchtest.


----------



## Skathloc (28. August 2008)

Bei Amazon sind die auch dabei, allerdings gut versteckt.

Amazon

Rechts neben dem Bild steht: 
Achtung: Jetzt vorbestellen und Boni sichern!! 

Einfach mal klicken, sind die Preorderboni, allerdings keine Beta


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:


> Huhu hab mal ne Frage wenn ich bei EA kaufe kann ich es mir ja runterladen bekomm ich da aber zum Erscheinungstermin das Spiel als DVD nochmal mit handbuch oder nur zum Donwload und der Key?
> 
> Danke im vorraus für die Antwort
> 
> ...



Über den EA-Store ist es rein Digital also nur der Download, entweder für 6 Monate oder erweitert 2 Jahre verfügbar. Eine CD bekommst du nicht dazu und das Handbuch kann man sich auch nur Digital anschauen, wird wohl als PDF dabei sein. 

Es ist zu empfehlen das Spiel später irgendwann wenn es günstiger ist auf CD nachzukaufen, so werd ich es auch machen

greets xpray


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen hab ich die SE, die ich am 19.Juli bei Amazon bestellt habe, stornierrt und heute nochmal bestellt^^ Aber auch nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. nicht das ich mit der alten Bestellung keine Boni bekomme^^

Edit: So jetzt nur noch auf die Codes warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun Warhammer Online bei dem EA Store bestellt, vorallem wegen dem Angebot mit einem zugesicherten Platz in der Open Beta. Meine Frage ist nun wie es von statten geht, ich weiss wohl das ich keine CD und Hülle bekommen werden, kann aber auch darauf verzichten. Wann und wie werde ich die Codes bekommen für die Open Beta, für das Spiel und für die InGame Items? Und wo bzw wann kann ich mir Warhammer downloaden (Damit ich die Beta spielen kann)

Danke im vorraus

Urando


----------



## KingBrad (28. August 2008)

Danke für die antworten aber ich könnte doch das heruntergeladene auf mehre DvDs brennen als sichherheits Kopie oder ist das verboten?
Kenne mich in den rechtlichen Dingen nicht so aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Dumme Frage wann buchen die das den vom Konto sofort oder wenn ich den Key erhalte ? ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. August 2008)

*Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang.*


----------



## Valeriah (28. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang.*




deswegen: gültige email adresse angeben und nicht abc@abc.com (derjenige hat bestimmt zigmillionen emails bereits :-)


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

und bei mir zickt click and buy rum ich hab jetzt keine ahnung ob ich das spiel jetzt gekauft hab oder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (28. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten aber ich könnte doch das heruntergeladene auf mehre DvDs brennen als sichherheits Kopie oder ist das verboten?
> Kenne mich in den rechtlichen Dingen nicht so aus.
> 
> 
> ...



1. Solange du es wirklich als Sicherheitskopie brennst und es nicht an dritte weitergibst oder ähnliches. Müsste es legal sein. Du hast ja auch für das Spiel bezahlt also steht es dir frei das spiel für den privaten Gebrauch zu brennen.

2. Das kann ich dir leider nich beantworten da ich das Spiel nicht über den EA-Store gekauft habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten aber ich könnte doch das heruntergeladene auf mehre DvDs brennen als sichherheits Kopie oder ist das verboten?
> Kenne mich in den rechtlichen Dingen nicht so aus.
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe es soeben dort bestellt. Das Geld wird sofort abgebucht. Per eMail bekommst Du eine Bestätigung, sowie nochmals eine sobald der Download zur Verfügung steht. 6 Monate lang kannst Du es ohne weiteres auch weiterhin herunterladen und 2 jahre lang nur gegen 3,99 € Aufpreis.

Ich werde es wie XPray handhaben, sollte mir das Spiel gefallen oder (falls möglich) einfach auf eine externe Festplatte ziehen. IOch bezweifle, dass irgendjemand von EA sich dafür interessieren würde wo nun die Clients liegen, denn ohne Account ist sowieso kein Einloggen möglich.


----------



## diesirea (28. August 2008)

sorry das ich noch mal poste  aber so langsam kriege ich panik^^

könnt ihr vielleicht in genauen schritten sagen wie ihr dorthin kommt? (auf der war seite)

wäre echt nett^^


----------



## JimJam (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was das jetzt genau ist? Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vertstehe das nicht so ganz mit Pre-Order Pack zur Collecttor's Edition.
JimJam


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> sorry das ich noch mal poste  aber so langsam kriege ich panik^^
> 
> könnt ihr vielleicht in genauen schritten sagen wie ihr dorthin kommt? (auf der war seite)
> 
> wäre echt nett^^


http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/servlet/Control...uctID=106719600

Bestellen, Nutzerkonto erstellen, bezahlen, eMail bekommen und bis zum 1.9. warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (28. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was das jetzt genau ist? Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wurde hier im Forum schon ausreichend diskutiert Open Beta, Pre Order und was man sonst noch so für Fragen aufwerfen könnte


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

> Wie kann ich bereits gekaufte Software erneut herunterladen?
> Wenn du ein Spiel erneut herunterladen möchtest, melde dich einfach am EA Download Manager an und wähle das Spiel aus, das du noch mal herunterladen möchtest. Der EA Download Manager speichert eine Kopie deiner heruntergeladenen Produkte. Das heißt, bei einer Neuinstallation deines bereits heruntergeladenen Spiels musst du es nicht erneut herunterladen. Wenn du aber ein Spiel erneut herunterladen möchtest, denke daran, die temporären Dateien des Spiels zu löschen, indem du im Fenster des EA Download Manager auf das kleine Kreuz (X) neben dem Spiel klickst.



Also es wird eine Kopie (temporär) gespeichert, da wird man die auch finden und sich ne Sicherheitskopie machen können. Noch auf eine andere Festplatte ziehen, auf paar DVDs brennen was auch immer, aber für sich selbst darf man Sicherheitskopien machen. 

Edit: Man kann im EA-Downloadmanager den Pfad angeben wo das Spiel beim Runterladen hingespeichert wird. Dieser Ordner nennt sich dann standartmäßig "cache", wenn man jetzt eine Sicherheitskopie machen will, muss man einfach den Inhalt des Cacheordners sichern (brennen, andere Festplatte kopieren usw.). Und bei Bedarf kann man die Dateien einfach wieder in den Cache kopieren und schon gehts wieder zu installieren! 

greets xpray


----------



## KingBrad (28. August 2008)

Danke Leute seit die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (28. August 2008)

Hmm naja, finde das ganze wieder ziemlich doof...

Da wird erwähnt, es wird bei gewissen Händlern möglich sein, zur SE PO auch einen
Open Beta Zugang zu erhalten. Und wer zählt nun zu diesen Händlern? Richtig, der EA Store...

Man hätte die "Premium SE PO" ja zumindest noch an einen Händler geben können,
der das Spiel nicht nur als Download anbietet. ;(


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Hmm naja, finde das ganze wieder ziemlich doof...
> 
> Da wird erwähnt, es wird bei gewissen Händlern möglich sein, zur SE PO auch einen
> Open Beta Zugang zu erhalten. Und wer zählt nun zu diesen Händlern? Richtig, der EA Store...
> ...



und mit unkomplizierteren bezahlmetoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( mit schreibfehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Hmm naja, finde das ganze wieder ziemlich doof...
> 
> Da wird erwähnt, es wird bei gewissen Händlern möglich sein, zur SE PO auch einen
> Open Beta Zugang zu erhalten. Und wer zählt nun zu diesen Händlern? Richtig, der EA Store...
> ...



Jo das wär toll gewesen.


----------



## sid42d (28. August 2008)

och wie doll -.- hab ich jetzt also ne pre order umsonst bei ebay erstanden?(is schon 3 wochen her -.-)  ??(is aus österreich denke auch mal net ausm ea store ,da ich die vollversion hätte auf cd haben könn was ja bei ea net geht).......


doll doll.....................eig. is das ja schon dreist? auf meiner hülle steht GARANTIERTER BETA ZUGANG(is auch CE,und das nur die offene beta geht is soweiso sonnenklar) nur ich hab das gefühl ich hab keine garantie XD steht da nur zum spaß weil wenn soll ich jetzt dafür verantwortlich machen,der verkäufer von ebay kann nur das sagen was auffer hülle steht / der hersteller sagt,EA zieht sich den Schuh hundert pro nicht an
 hmmm
komm mir grad ein wenig verarscht vor =(


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Also ich hätts besser gefunden wenn WAR auch verschicken würde und nicht nur zum Download anbieten würde. Dann hätten die meisten Leute sich das da bestellt und dann wär auch bestimmt nicht so eine Verwirrung aufgetreten. Man muss ja bald schon selbst bei GOA arbeiten um da genau durchzublicken (falls die da überhaupt selber durchblicken^^).


----------



## Missyo (28. August 2008)

könnte mir jemand mal bitte nen link geben wo ich mir nen account machen kann? find da iwie nix


EDIT: sry leute -.-  grade eben entdeckt trz danke^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Da kann man ja jetzt ne sprache auswählen ... ich dachte des is der EU client wo man die sprache im game direkt einstellen kann ( wie bei GW )  lieg ich da falsch ??


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

sid42d schrieb:


> och wie doll -.- hab ich jetzt also ne pre order umsonst bei ebay erstanden?(is schon 3 wochen her -.-)  ??(is aus österreich denke auch mal net ausm ea store ,da ich die vollversion hätte auf cd haben könn was ja bei ea net geht).......
> 
> 
> doll doll.....................eig. is das ja schon dreist? auf meiner hülle steht GARANTIERTER BETA ZUGANG(is auch CE,und das nur die offene beta geht is soweiso sonnenklar) nur ich hab das gefühl ich hab keine garantie XD steht da nur zum spaß weil wenn soll ich jetzt dafür verantwortlich machen,der verkäufer von ebay kann nur das sagen was auffer hülle steht / der hersteller sagt,EA zieht sich den Schuh hundert pro nicht an
> ...



bissi verwirrt? PO CE hat zugang zur OB. hier gehts um PO SE. Oder bin ich jetzt verwirrt und versteh dich falsch?


----------



## sid42d (28. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> bissi verwirrt? PO CE hat zugang zur OB. hier gehts um PO SE. Oder bin ich jetzt verwirrt und versteh dich falsch?



OHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schäm* *in ecke stell* wenn das so ist ^^ hab ich nix gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber thx für die richtig stellung(denke mal du hass recht,würde mich wundern wenn ea jetzt auch noch die CE ausser open beta streicht ^^) war wirklich bissi verwirrt(und bins sicher immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Soo habs nu auch per EA-Store geholt ^^  man muss ja schon ausnutzen wenn mans bekommt ^^

obwohl ich den ersten Tag der OB noch im Urlaub bin ^^


----------



## Lewellyn (28. August 2008)

Ich komme da nicht mit.
Hab die PO-CE schon Monate rumliegen und bei Amazon gekauft und jetzt komme ich nicht rein?!


----------



## Anywen (28. August 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> Ich komme da nicht mit.
> Hab die PO-CE schon Monate rumliegen und bei Amazon gekauft und jetzt komme ich nicht rein?!





ES GEHT UM DIE PO-SE NICH UM DIE PO-CE


----------



## Warhunah (28. August 2008)

Hmm also ich weiß das die fragen langsam ankotzen aber ich geh mal lieber auf nummer sicher also
Ich wollte mir jetz Warhammer Online Vorbesteleln doch würde ich gerne die Boni mit den 3 Tage früher anfangen abgreifen so nun meine frage bei Amazon steht: Achtung: Jetzt vorbestellen und Boni sichern!!
Muss ich mir da nicht wir bei der CE noch die pre order seperat in Einkauswagen legen oder ist das jetz so wie es gedacht war das beides zusammen kommt? Und kommt dann wie bei der CE Pre order die SE Pre order box bei mir daheim an oder krieg ich von Amazon dann irgendwelche codes OooOoOo!!!111


----------



## Gramir (28. August 2008)

Warhunah schrieb:


> Hmm also ich weiß das die fragen langsam ankotzen aber ich geh mal lieber auf nummer sicher also
> Ich wollte mir jetz Warhammer Online Vorbesteleln doch würde ich gerne die Boni mit den 3 Tage früher anfangen abgreifen so nun meine frage bei Amazon steht: Achtung: Jetzt vorbestellen und Boni sichern!!
> Muss ich mir da nicht wir bei der CE noch die pre order seperat in Einkauswagen legen oder ist das jetz so wie es gedacht war das beides zusammen kommt? Und kommt dann wie bei der CE Pre order die SE Pre order box bei mir daheim an oder krieg ich von Amazon dann irgendwelche codes OooOoOo!!!111




Merkwürdig...

Normal ist es nur für die CE aber bei der SE steht tatsächlich 



> Vorbesteller Boni: Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg und Bonus-Spielgegenstände
> 
> Alle Vorbesteller erhalten vor dem eigentlichen Spielstart Zugang auf die Server, um ihre Fraktion zum Sieg zu führen. So kann das Abenteuer im Zeitalter der Abrechnung bereits beginnen, noch bevor die frischen Rekruten eintreffen!
> 
> ...



quelle: http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=a...rd_i=B001BNFQH2

Nun Frage ich mich ob es ein Irrtum ist?


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

nochmal ne kurze frage zu dem EA-Store ^^

Wielang dauertn das mit den Codes verschicken?
kommen die per Post oder Email ?

ok  ^^ is grade eingetroffen ;P

trotzdem noch ne frage ^^  ich weiss ich komm mir langsam selbst dumm vor  aber wo stehen da bittschö die Codes?


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

wollt eigentlich net antworten wegen neuem Thread zu altem Thema aber sone antwort ist natürlich auch nüx wert. 

Natürlich hast du verfrühten einstieg halt nur kein OB. Das wusstest du sicher schon, wollt aber net, dass die erste Antwort dich in die Irre führt.

Zu deiner Frage: weiß ich net. 

Aber poste nochmal hier
Da bekommst schneller ne Antwort. Die leute sind allergisch auf neue Threads zu diesem Thema

Gruß nerimos


----------



## mendiger (28. August 2008)

so wie ich das verstanden habe bestelltst du einfach die se und dann bekommst du halt irgendwann ne e-mail.


----------



## Trools (28. August 2008)

Samma kapier ich das jetzt völlig falsch?

Ich selbst hab mich nur für die BETA rebistriert, das Spiel jedoch NICHT vorbestellt.
Meiner Logik nach zufolge habe ich jetzt durch die 2 Codes die MÖGLICHKEIT, ehr zu spielen und die Items zu bekommen. ABER: ich muss vorher vorbestellt haben, um diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen.

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr da von OpenBeta erzählt, denn nirgendwo steht geschrieben, dass die 2 Codes was mit der Beta zu tun haben.

Entweder ich liege vollkommen falsch oder ich hab recht.... und jetzt? WASN LOS HIER? -.- Verdammt, ich hab zu viel gearbeitet glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich ma bitte jemand aufklären? Denn irgendwie will ich das schon gern wissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> Samma kapier ich das jetzt völlig falsch?
> 
> Ich selbst hab mich nur für die BETA rebistriert, das Spiel jedoch NICHT vorbestellt.
> Meiner Logik nach zufolge habe ich jetzt durch die 2 Codes die MÖGLICHKEIT, ehr zu spielen und die Items zu bekommen. ABER: ich muss vorher vorbestellt haben, um diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen.
> ...



Tja, wenn du die SE vorbestellst und zwar nicht im EA-Store, kommst du weder durch die vorbestellung noch durch die registrierung für die Closed beta rein.

Ausser du wurdest auch wirklich für die closed angenommen.

Hier ist nen sticky Thread zu dem Thema zu finden klick mich


----------



## Warhunah (28. August 2008)

alles kla danke


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Frage ist jetzt im Sticky. 
/close pls


----------



## Dayanus (28. August 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Merkwürdig...
> 
> Normal ist es nur für die CE aber bei der SE steht tatsächlich
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht, ist ja nur der Headstart nicht die Open Beta


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Hatte ich schon festgestellt weiter oben. Also pls net weiter pushen.

/vote 4 close


----------



## XPray (28. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> nochmal ne kurze frage zu dem EA-Store ^^
> 
> Wielang dauertn das mit den Codes verschicken?
> kommen die per Post oder Email ?
> ...



*Nach deiner Vorbestellung erhältst Du Anfang September eine zusätzliche E-Mail mit allen Details für deinen BETA-Zugang.*
Du bekommst wie schon paarmal erwähnt eine eMail, die kommt in ein paar Tagen in dein Postfach geflattert. Dort wird alles weiter stehen und auch die Codes die du brauchst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets xpray


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Ahh ok danke xpray

wuu noch 98 posts zum nächsten Blob ^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (28. August 2008)

Bekomme ich dann das Game auf Ea-Store nur als Download? Also ohne Schachtel,weil wenns so is pfeif ich auf die Beta will Warhammer im Schrank stehen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundin (28. August 2008)

Gibt es schon eine andere Seite, wo man sich den Account erstellen kann? Auf War-Europe ist halt nur der Account um sich bei der Beta anzumelden.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

is bischen verwirrrent heut mit den pre order boxen usw usw oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( zum glück hab ich nur probleme mit click and buy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gravetrooper (28. August 2008)

hab ich jezz nu auch zugang mit na pre order oder nich ? verstehe nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Corelli (28. August 2008)

Sers Leute 

bin auhc bissi confused weil ich beim Sticky gesehen habe, wenn man normale SE vorbestellt kann man ja beim Headstart beginnen. Bekommen wir die Spielebox dann auch vorher geliefert oder wird das downgeloadet? 
Falls es downgeloadet wird und die Box nicht kommt, dann warte ich eben bis zum 18ten. WoW Acc geht ja auch noch bis zum 20. :-)

Sry für Nerd Frage, aber wie gesagt im Sticky check ichs net.


----------



## Mookie (28. August 2008)

Also ich hab meine Keys schon bekommen, allerdings kann man die noch nirgens eingeben, oder bin ich nur zu blöd dafür? :/


----------



## Ineluki-OA (28. August 2008)

Nein das Account-Verwaltungscenter kommt noch. Wann weiß nur GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Falsch !
> 
> Bestimmte Händler bieten Warhammer mit GARANTIERTEM Zugang zur Open Beta. z.B Okay Soft



Okaysoft bietet es nicht an. Wo hast Du das gelesen?

So steht es auf der Seite:
Warhammer Online PreOrderCode  deutsche Version
...
Hinweise
Die Bezahlung ist entsprechend der gewählten Zahlungsform mit Auslieferung des Codes fällig.
Das Hauptprogramm wird absolut automatisch und kostenlos nachgeliefert sobald dieses erschienen ist.
Der Code berechtigt nicht zur Teilnahme an der Beta-Phase.


----------



## Lewellyn (28. August 2008)

Kann man noch nicht.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

xd was soll ich mit der verkackten liste? auserdem hab ich die PO für die normale verson heute beim gamestop geholt! also was solln der kack, die hat eh kien Zugang zur offenen beta!


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> xd was soll ich mit der verkackten liste?



Sehen welcher verkackte Händler die Pre Order anbietet und welcher verkacktet Händler dazu noch einen verkackten Open Beta Key für Dich hat? Verkackt nochmal...


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Was zur Hölle? Wieso werden hier eigentlich Fragen gestellt die *in diesem* Thread schon beantwortet wurden?
Zu faul zum lesen?


----------



## KennyKiller (28. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Sehen welcher verkackte Händler die Pre Order anbietet und welcher verkacktet Händler dazu noch einen verkackten Open Beta Key für Dich hat? Verkackt nochmal...


aha^^^thx kann man die open beta keys jetzt so kaufen oder wie?


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> aha^^^thx kann man die open beta keys jetzt so kaufen oder wie?



ja kann man, beim Marsmännchen seines Vertrauens.


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

anscheinet schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja auf jedenfall scheint bei der "nicht ce preorder" der betazugang nur dabeizusein wen dus im eastore kaufst sonst gibts nix open beta du verstehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut des wär dann erstmal alles


----------



## Syane (28. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> ja kann man, beim Marsmännchen seines Vertrauens.



Über Ebay geht das z.b ~~   hab da zufällig welche im Bereich 10-50 Euro gesehen ... bzw Closed beta acc (die ja auchn open beta zugang dann haben)

also Nur die Closed Beta acc Ohne Vollversion.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Einfach beim EA-Store bestellen.... geht auch mit Giropay ^^ ( gott ich liebe diese Methode ^^ ) 
da is auch garantiert n OB zugang drin ( nein ich meine keine Tampons )


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

hab grad mal bei Ebay geguckt. Da gibts tatsächlich ein paar Keys und haufenweise Collectors Editionen und CE PO's.

Edit: Da gibts CE's für 50&#8364;. Das ist doch irgendwie seltsam, dann macht der Verkäufer ja ein Minus wenn er sie erst für 79&#8364; bezahlen muss und dann für 50&#8364; weiter verkauft^^


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Und wieviel kosten die? ^^

Ne vergiss...will ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und wieviel kosten die? ^^
> 
> Ne vergiss...will ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen
> 
> ...



Der eine Key, der nur noch 4 Stunden läuft, kostet im Moment 18,50 €


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Ja lol, das ist ja nur der Key...ich will ein Artbook! WAAAAAAGH! *g*

und die Zinnfigur...omg, wenn die hier irgendwer nicht brauchen kann, pls PM, ich brenne darauf eines der Dinger zu bemalen!


----------



## Kranak90 (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja lol, das ist ja nur der Key...ich will ein Artbook! WAAAAAAGH! *g*



http://shop.ebay.de/items/_W0QQ_nkwZwarham...fromZR40QQ_mdoZ

So da kannste dich austoben^^


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Kennt sich irgendwer mit dem EA Store aus?

Also ich hab' das Ding heute Nachmittag gekauft, Bestätigung bekommen, aber auf reinem Interesse wollte ich mich mal flott auf der Seite anmelden und meine Bestellung anschauen, doch irgendwie komme ich nicht rein. Scheinbar haben die mein Passwort vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wahrscheinlich Überlastung, denn nun geht es wieder. Den Freischaltecode hätte ich aber dennoch gern, sehe nur keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Kennt sich irgendwer mit dem EA Store aus?
> 
> Also ich hab' das Ding heute Nachmittag gekauft, Bestätigung bekommen, aber auf reinem Interesse wollte ich mich mal flott auf der Seite anmelden und meine Bestellung anschauen, doch irgendwie komme ich nicht rein. Scheinbar haben die mein Passwort vergessen.
> 
> ...




Keine Panik EA Store verschickt seine Keys anfang September. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lambada (29. August 2008)

Hi, noch ne wichtige Frage zum EA-Store... hatte gleich am Morgen vorbestellt gehabt per giropay. Ging alles flott durch. Allerdings halt ohne vorher nen ACC zu machen.
Wie auch immer, alles was ich erhalten habe, war ne email:


Hallo,

 dein neues EA-Masterkonto wurde angelegt. 

Die Daten dafür hatte man ja während der Bestellung eingegeben... nun log ich mich da ein und habe da:

NICHTS              - ausser n bissl persönliche Daten...

Da steht nix, von wegen ich hätte vorbestellt. Ich hab auch nie ne Email erhalten, die besagt, ich hätte vorbestellt - Geld ist aber abgebucht.

Ist das nun normal oder geht da was nicht mit rechten Dingen zu?


----------



## Kira-kun (29. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> hab grad mal bei Ebay geguckt. Da gibts tatsächlich ein paar Keys und haufenweise Collectors Editionen und CE PO's.
> 
> Edit: Da gibts CE's für 50€. Das ist doch irgendwie seltsam, dann macht der Verkäufer ja ein Minus wenn er sie erst für 79€ bezahlen muss und dann für 50€ weiter verkauft^^



Die Dinger gehen in den letzten 1-2 Stunden locker auf 120-200 Euro hoch.
Sofort Kauf findest keine CE unter 120 Euros.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Lambada das dauertn Weng ^^

ich hab auch schon panik geschoben und es kam nach ner viertel stunde an ^^

Cool down xD


----------



## lambada (29. August 2008)

Ich habe am 28.8 um 5 uhr morgens vorbestellt und wie gesagt, nur ne Email über mein schönes neues Masterkonto bei EA vorgefunden, aber keine die mir was übers Vorbestellen berichtet. Auch finde ich innerhalb des EA-Konto nx darüber, das ist mein Prob.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Solange solche Mails nicht automatisch rausgehen, wirds noch was dauern bis ein EA Mitarbeiter antuckelt ^^
Die haben da grad noch früh morgens!


----------



## lambada (29. August 2008)

Ok, hab hilfe per pm bekommen, andere frage, die codes die da angezeigt sind auf der war-seite, musste man die eingeben oder waren die beispiele? hatte ja einfach so morgens bei ea bestellt ohne vorher bei war zu gucken x.x


----------

